# Audi Sport Engineer Howden Haynes Joins Twitter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi race fans take note, Howden Haynes (a.k.a. "H") has set up a Twitter account, joining the ranks of driver @AllanMcNish and an official team account at @Audi__Sport. The Audi Sport R18 squads haven't yet raced since Howden set up his account but we're curious what sort of background insight the engineer star of "Truth in 24" will offer on race day.

Follow Howden on Twitter after the jump.

* Howden Haynes on Twitter *


----------

